# Grax's 'Not So Ultimate' Side Battle



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I CAN'T TAKE IT ANYMORE!

I gotta have some fighting, so I've decided to run my own side competition, in the same spirit of the Ultimate Unit Competitions. This is by no mean as official, and I have no awards to give (+rep yes, but not awards), but I'm going stir crazy here!

Standard rules, 200 points on one unit (one kill point only) with a small caveat:

*
You may not choose a unit that has placed in the semi-finals of any previous Ulimate Unit game.* 

Here are the units that are banned from this competition:

Sisters of Battle
Bloodbrides
Grey Knight Henchmen
Furioso Dreadnought
Carnifex
Trygon
Keeper of Secrets
Pink Horrors
Bloodcrushers
Skulltaker
Imperial Guardsman Platoon
Hydras
Ork Boyz 
Ghazghkull
Killa Kans
Wyches
Kabalite Warriors
Asdrubel Vect
Jain Zar
Wraithlord
War Walker
Obliterators
Chaos Space Marine Terminators
Storm Raven
Lone Wolf
Sternguard
TH/SS Terminators (From any army, but only basic terminators. Wolf Guard and Paladins are fine. PM me if you're not sure if the unit you want counts)


Here are the standard rules:

To participate, you must think of a unit that costs 200 points or less.
You can choose ANY unit that is part of a current Codex, but you may NOT take a Monolith.
If any other units come to my attention that are "broken" in regards to this game, then i will let everyone know. 

Once you have thought of what unit you want to use, then send me a PM telling me what you are going to use.



No reserves, deep strike, or outflank.

No terrain.


The method of battle i will be using is as followed...

ROUND 1
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Player 1 Unit has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Player 2 Unit has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 1 counting as charging.

ROUND 2
- Units are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Player 2 Unit has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed back exactly 12" apart.
- Player 1 Unit has a movement phase, followed by a shooting phase.
- Units are placed in base-to-base with unit 2 counting as charging.

If a unit rapid-fires or fires a heavy weapon, then it will be unable to gain the benefits of charging that round.


Against vehicles it will work differently...

BOTH ROUNDS
- Unit and vehicle are placed exactly 12" apart.
- Both move/shoot each other, just like normal for Unit vs Unit.
- Unit assaults vehicle, and resolve round of combat.
- Vehicle shoots.
- Unit shoots and assaults, and resolve round of combat.
- Repeat previous 2 lines until there is a winner.

Victory points will be calculated on a "per-model" basis, and added up from both rounds to calculate a winner.
If both units are tied from both rounds, then i will run the battle a second time.
All shooting and combat will be rolled by me with dice.

Blast weapons are rolled for by Ballistic Skill, and if successful will score a number of hits equil to the number of models they are targeting, up to a maximum of 5.
Large Blast weapons are rolled for by Ballistic Skill +1, and if successful will score a number of hits equil to the number of models they are targeting, up to a maximum of 8.
Template weapons will score a number of hits equil to the number of models they are targeting, up to a maximum of 5.


No limit on the number of players. PM me if you're interested in participating.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

ok i'm in and completely new to this..should be fun


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm in, definitely.
Tsk tsk, so impatient Grax xD


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm in, just let me work it out first.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Oops! I had to adjust the first post. To clarify, this will be a PvP battle, with players matched up against other players, and not against a unit created by me. Number of rounds will depend on how many people want to play.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm up for this. Give me this evening to get a unit ready for you.


----------



## johnmassive (Oct 20, 2010)

Im in, busy watching porn atm so will send you a pm later


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah. I shall enter. I have time before I have to go on holiday.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Count me in. Too bad some of my favorites are banned. Still pretty open though. Should be interesting.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

I'm in, PM coming shortly


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'm in, PM as soon as i decide what to use


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome stuff Grax 

PM incoming when I decide on a unit. Have some rep yourself for satisfying the lust for battle


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

PM Sent in!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, when's the first round going to start?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

pm sent:laugh:


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

PM sent... cheeeeeese?


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Wicked fun, pm sent


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Pm sent! Maybe I'll win this one.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

It'll start after the entries completely taper off. There are 16 official ones so far. We should definitely be rolling by the end of the week. I won't reveal the entries until then, but I must say, two codexes are definitely being favored over the others, and one that usually gets used a lot hasn't been used yet at all! 

Very interesting....


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm in. Pretty much a standard choice for me.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I'm in. Pretty much a standard choice for me.


I want to say something from the DA codex but that seems so obvious.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL you got me 


Something specific that I have a sweet spot for.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Givin it a try for the first time, PM sent!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Yea, I am in.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Woo! Count me in!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Count me in! PM transmitted! Don't forget to role for my Red Thirst!! 8*)


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

23 entries and counting. Lookin' good... ^_^


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

So Spanner bet it's a Ven Dread right?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Impatience is self defeating, however... count me in.

SGMAlice


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

All I'm saying is mine is (Surprisingly, seeing as I play BA's and all,) from the Blood Angels Codex.


----------



## Broken (Dec 7, 2008)

I haven't decided on what I'll use yet; trying to decide between using something underrated and hoping for success, or going for something more reliable. Either way my entry will be in tonight.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I should've went with a squad of 25 hormagaunts, hehe. Or.... 10 Fire Dragons with all the upgrades. Geeze, what was I thinking? Maybe next time.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

jaysen said:


> I should've went with a squad of 25 hormagaunts, hehe. Or.... 10 Fire Dragons with all the upgrades. Geeze, what was I thinking? Maybe next time.


Well it hasn't started yet, so you could always change.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Since I was given permission to roll out the Ultimate Battle #12, I'm going to hold off on the side battle until #12 is finished. It shouldn't take too long though. I have a lot of free time right now, and I'm trying to get it done soon, since everyone's been waiting so long.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, now I need to go read through battle #12 to scope out the competition!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> So Spanner bet it's a Ven Dread right?


Close, but no cigar 

DA ones aren't that good, and plus I don't prefer them over the vanilla ones.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Close, but no cigar
> 
> DA ones aren't that good, and plus I don't prefer them over the vanilla ones.



So is it Company Veterans? No I bet it's the Scouts iisn't it!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'll give you guys a clue as to what I'm using: Red.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I'll give you guys a clue as to what I'm using: Red.


SISTERS OF BATTLE!

See what I did there?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> So is it Company Veterans? No I bet it's the Scouts iisn't it!


 One of 'em. 


Love all of the DA elites though, seeing as they can outcompete all of their vanilla equivalents. Techies, scouts and vets are the three most underrated units in all of 40K.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Winterous said:


> SISTERS OF BATTLE!
> 
> See what I did there?


I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE!

But no, not Sisters of Battle .


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

28 entries so far. Not too shabby. ^_^

Anyone who still wants to enter, let me know. I'll be running the game in August as the 'August' game, assuming that King doesn't show up by then to restart the Ultimate Unit competition.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

NO, GRAX. I DEMAND IT NOW. D:<
Kidding, take your time.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Minizke1 said:


> Kidding, take your time.


He is lying. In reality he wants you to start moving your ass. Now.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

We're all UU junkies... It's unbecoming. Unbecoming and ver~BLAAAAA MUST HAVE A GAME FIX I M E A N I W A N T I T


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Need.... cheese slapping..... NYAAAAARRRGH!!!!!!!!!!

:crazy:


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

I third that notion.:crazy::crazy:


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Grax, do you know what you've gotten yourself into? I mean, look at what happened to KoC!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

What, are you saying his business at work and illness were Cheese Slapping related?! Is it a 'Primer' ear-bleeding thing?

(What, you didn't see Primer? Well I did. Do me a favor and netflix the movie, watch it, and then explain to me what it was about.)

Well, I'm willing to take that risk. Cheese slapping will start next week, although I can post the participants now. I think we've waited long enough. We have 31 participants, and 1 fill in unit to make a nice even 32 players:


Ratvan

Death Company 
1 with Power Fist and bolt Pistol
4 with chainsword and bolt pistol
All have Jump Packs, Frag Grenages and Krak Grenades

…

Winterous

Grey Knight Venerable Dreadnought.
Twin-Linked Heavy Flamer.
Heavy Flamer.
Psyflame Ammunition.
Truesilver Armour (to fill in the last 10 points)

…

Dawnstar

Grey Knights Venerable Dreadnought
-Heavy Flamer
-Psyflame Ammunition
-Truesilver Armour

…

Bane_of_Kings



…

Aramoro

Great Unclean One
- Cloud of Flies
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument of Chaos

…

Spanner94ezekiel

Dark Angels Veterans:
TH/SS
TH/SS
Meltagun
2 BP/CCW

…

Loki1416

Nemesis Dreadknight
Gatling Psilencer
Nemesis Daemon hammer

…

The Autarch

3 armoured sentinels
-2 lascannons 
-1 heavy flamer 

…

Stephen_Newman

Avatar 

…

Zodd

8 Blood Angels Death Company: 6 w/CCW + BP, 1 PW, 1 PF

…

Karnax

6 Fiends of Slaanesh w/1 unholy might

…

OrkByTheGraceOfGork

Warboss Biker:

Stikkbombs
'Eavy Armour
Ammo Runt
Attack Squig
Bosspole
Cybork Body
Warbike
Power Klaw
Shoota/Skorcha Kombi-weapon

…

AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

…

Grokfog

Huron Blackheart

…

Boc

Chaos Marine Daemon Prince 
Mark of Tzeentch, Warptime, Winds of Chaos

…

VicGin

Wolf Guard Pack x8
4x Combi Melta
3x Combi Flamer
1x Terminator Armor w/ Heavy Flamer

…

Lokis222

nemesis dreadknight 
heavy incinerator 
nemesis greatsword

…

Hero of Coffee

Grey Knight Dreadknight
-Gatling Psilencer
-Nemesis Greatsword

…

High_Seraph

Dark Angels Predator
Twin Linked Lascannon
Side Sponson Lascannons

…

Minizke1

Ironclad Dreadnought
Seismic Hammer, Meltagun, Heavy Flamer, 2 Hunter Killer Missiles

…

Doelago

Grey Knight Strike Squad ... 200pts 

-10 Grey Knights
- 2 Psilencers

…

Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi

…

Jaysen

Death Company
4 x bolt pistol + power sword
1 x plasma pistol + power fist

…

Tanarri

Daemon Prince
Mark of Nurgle
Iron Hide 
Unholy Might
Instrument of Chaos
Cloud of Flies 
Noxious Touch
Daemonic Gaze

…

Johnmassive

9 Incubi

…

SGMAlice

5 Meganobz

…

Bleeze

talos 
cc wep 
chain flails 

...

Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight 
- Heavy Incinerator 
- Nemesis Daemonhammer 
- Nemesis Greatsword 

…

ItsPug

IG Company Command Squad 
+ 4 meltaguns 
+ Straken 
+ bodyguard 

…

Samules

Prince Yriel

...

GrimzagGorwazza

5 chosen of chaos

chosen + lightning claws + melta bombs
chosen + lightning claws + icon of khorne +melta bombs
chosen + power fist
chosen + flamer
chosen 

...

Mynameisgrax (fill in unit)

5 Flash Gitz w/all gun upgrades


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Noooo....i thought i had till the end of the week :'( No fighting for me.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight
- Heavy Incinerator
- Nemesis Daemonhammer
- Nemesis Greatsword 

Illegal choice, you can only choose one of the two options for melee weapons.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Doelago said:


> He is lying. In reality he wants you to start moving your ass. Now.


SHHHHHHHHHH.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> VicGin
> 
> Wolf Guard Pack x8
> 4x Combi Melta
> ...


If I have to fight this guy..... -.-


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

mynameisgrax said:


> Ratvan
> 
> Death Company
> 1 with Power Fist and bolt Pistol
> ...


Hmmm interesting


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Ratvan said:


> Hmmm interesting


Oh good, an easy fight :3
Also why on Earth did you give them Jump Packs? They actually don't do anything in this!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Well to be honest I only been playing 40K for a week *shrugs* just wanted to join in


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Winterous said:


> Oh good, an easy fight :3


Wait, these aren't the matchups, are they?!


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

are they not? oh just checked its the participants list


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

at first, i thought my name got misspelled. :laugh:

guy with similar name takes the other choice i was thinking about. now i get to see how both choices play out.

good luck bizzaro me. :biggrin:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ratvan said:


> are they not? oh just checked its the participants list


Okay good, because my ironclad versus 4 combi meltas doesnt sound fun.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Hmm, my choice seems a little inadequate now. Oh well, GOGO Blackheart, do your funky thang! XD


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm getting really sick of seeing vehicles in these. Got damned power gamer jerks. They all have dead bodies in their car's trunks btw.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I'm getting really sick of seeing vehicles in these. Got damned power gamer jerks. They all have dead bodies in their car's trunks btw.


Not sure if trolling or just unwilling to make concessions to improve his effectiveness.
*Fry squint*


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmm if Yriel survives the 4 meltas long enough to get to CC then I win...


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Winterous said:


> Nvvyn
> 
> Nemesis Dreadknight
> - Heavy Incinerator
> ...


Grax, if this is indeed the case, please remove the Daemonhammer from the list.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Bane_of_Kings
> 
> Furioso Dreadnought
> Librarian Upgrade, The Sanguine Sword, Might of Heroes


I thought Libby Dreads were banned?


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

ItsPug said:


> I thought Libby Dreads were banned?


they're not on the list on the first page. If you mena because a Furiouso Libby dread won game 12 i'm assuming he's letting it slide because game 12 had not been finished when submissions were being taken for this game. Bane of kings would not have known that the libby would win and become a banned unit when he submitted.


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> they're not on the list on the first page. If you mena because a Furiouso Libby dread won game 12 i'm assuming he's letting it slide because game 12 had not been finished when submissions were being taken for this game. Bane of kings would not have known that the libby would win and become a banned unit when he submitted.


Nah, they will be out too. I was asked to change my submission, a Death Cult Assassins GK Henchmen list because it made #2 in the KoC fight.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I'm getting really sick of seeing vehicles in these. Got damned power gamer jerks. They all have dead bodies in their car's trunks btw.


Dry those eyes, crybaby.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> they're not on the list on the first page. If you mena because a Furiouso Libby dread won game 12 i'm assuming he's letting it slide because game 12 had not been finished when submissions were being taken for this game. Bane of kings would not have known that the libby would win and become a banned unit when he submitted.


My first choice was a libby dread and after entering I was advised I needed to make another choice.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

ItsPug said:


> My first choice was a libby dread and after entering I was advised I needed to make another choice.


Hmmm well that's theory A out of the window then.....Theory B is that Grax just doesn't like you :wink:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Fuck, there were vehicles in this shit??? FUUUUUUU- Why did I not take a Daemonhammer!!?


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Theory C: Grax screwed up.

Sorry, I accidentally missed that furioso dread. I contacted him, and he has a day or two to get back to me, otherwise he's getting demoted down to a basic dread.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Shoot me for being stupid, but doesn't the person going first have a huge advantage? Or, are all wounds restored between rounds?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Shoot me for being stupid, but doesn't the person going first have a huge advantage? Or, are all wounds restored between rounds?


Yeah, it's two separate rounds which reset your damage etc..


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

jaysen said:


> Shoot me for being stupid, but doesn't the person going first have a huge advantage? Or, are all wounds restored between rounds?





Winterous said:


> Yeah, it's two separate rounds which reset your damage etc..


Pewpew :biggrin:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

No message back, so the furioso dread has been downgraded to a normal one with the standard mm/DCCW with storm bolter arms. 

Here are the matchups for ROUND 1:

...

Ratvan

Death Company 
1 with Power Fist and bolt Pistol
4 with chainsword and bolt pistol
All have Jump Packs, Frag Grenages and Krak Grenades

VS

Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi

…

Dawnstar

Grey Knights Venerable Dreadnought
-Heavy Flamer
-Psyflame Ammunition
-Truesilver Armour

VS

Bane_of_Kings

Dreadnought 
-Multi-melta
-DCCW with built-in storm bolter

…

Stephen_Newman

Avatar

VS

Spanner94ezekiel

Dark Angels Veterans:
TH/SS
TH/SS
Meltagun
2 BP/CCW

…

Loki1416

Nemesis Dreadknight
Gatling Psilencer
Nemesis Daemon hammer

VS

VicGin

Wolf Guard Pack x8
4x Combi Melta
3x Combi Flamer
1x Terminator Armor w/ Heavy Flamer

…

Aramoro

Great Unclean One
- Cloud of Flies
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument of Chaos

VS

The Autarch

3 armoured sentinels
-2 lascannons 
-1 heavy flamer 

…

Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight 
- Heavy Incinerator 
- Nemesis Daemonhammer 
- Nemesis Greatsword

VS

Karnax

6 Fiends of Slaanesh w/1 unholy might

…

Zodd

8 Blood Angels Death Company: 6 w/CCW + BP, 1 PW, 1 PF

VS

OrkByTheGraceOfGork

Warboss Biker:

Stikkbombs
'Eavy Armour
Ammo Runt
Attack Squig
Bosspole
Cybork Body
Warbike
Power Klaw
Shoota/Skorcha Kombi-weapon

…

Tanarri

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
Mark of Nurgle
Iron Hide 
Unholy Might
Instrument of Chaos
Cloud of Flies 
Noxious Touch
Daemonic Gaze

VS

Boc

Chaos Marine Daemon Prince 
Mark of Tzeentch, Warptime, Winds of Chaos

…

Grokfog

Huron Blackheart

VS

Lokis222

nemesis dreadknight 
heavy incinerator 
nemesis greatsword

…


High_Seraph

Dark Angels Predator
Twin Linked Lascannon
Side Sponson Lascannons

VS

GrimzagGorwazza

5 chosen of chaos

chosen + lightning claws + melta bombs
chosen + lightning claws + icon of khorne +melta bombs
chosen + power fist
chosen + flamer
chosen

…

Hero of Coffee

Grey Knight Dreadknight
-Gatling Psilencer
-Nemesis Greatsword

VS

Minizke1

Ironclad Dreadnought
Seismic Hammer, Meltagun, Heavy Flamer, 2 Hunter Killer Missiles

…

Johnmassive

9 Incubi

VS

AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

…

Bleeze

talos 
cc wep 
chain flails 

VS


SGMAlice

5 Meganobz

...

ItsPug

IG Company Command Squad 
+ 4 meltaguns 
+ Straken 
+ bodyguard 

VS

Winterous

Grey Knight Venerable Dreadnought.
Twin-Linked Heavy Flamer.
Heavy Flamer.
Psyflame Ammunition.
Truesilver Armour (to fill in the last 10 points)

…

Doelago

Grey Knight Strike Squad 

-10 Grey Knights
- 2 Psilencers

VS

Samules

Prince Yriel

...

Jaysen

Death Company
4 x bolt pistol + power sword
1 x plasma pistol + power fist

VS

Mynameisgrax (fill in unit)

5 Flash Gitz w/all gun upgrades


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Who is that Yriel cunt?


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Who is that Yriel cunt?


He's a T3 guy you'll probably kill in shooting, he's only 3+/4++. If you don't kill him his I7 Close Combat attack is to place a Large Blast template on himself which is S6 AP3. Luckily you'll have piled in all around him.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> He's a T3 guy you'll probably kill in shooting, he's only 3+/4++. If you don't kill him his I7 Close Combat attack is to place a Large Blast template on himself which is S6 AP3. Luckily you'll have piled in all around him.


I checked his rules and thought "If I dont shoot the cunt to death, I will be fucked". 
Is the "I has a shit sword which tries to kill me after the game" rule in function?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Who is that Yriel cunt?


I disapprove of that language.




IG Company Command Squad
+ 4 meltaguns
+ Straken
+ bodyguard

VS

Winterous

Grey Knight Venerable Dreadnought.
Twin-Linked Heavy Flamer.
Heavy Flamer.
Psyflame Ammunition.
Truesilver Armour (to fill in the last 10 points)

I could be in trouble here...


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ratvan

Death Company 
1 with Power Fist and bolt Pistol
4 with chainsword and bolt pistol
All have Jump Packs, Frag Grenages and Krak Grenades

VS

Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi

hmmm i could be having issues here


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> …
> 
> Zodd
> 
> ...


It's in a situation like this i miss the god old rending for DC .
Looking forward to meet you, OrkByTheGraceOfGork


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

I knew Yriel would be incredibly fragile but has amazing damage output with his Eye in CC. Oh well I'll probably die from shooting in the first round. Good luck to all!... (Battle reports are so much more interesting that way)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I pray to the Emperor that I for once (just to break the trend) get past the first round... When was the last time I did that, lol?


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Winterous said:


> IG Company Command Squad
> + 4 meltaguns
> + Straken
> + bodyguard
> ...


Funny I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

ItsPug said:


> Funny I was thinking the same thing...


Maybe you both will just kill each other over and over and over... :wacko:


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Oh fuck. A dreadknight. Well, good luck lokis222 (not like you'll need it!)


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I disapprove of Doelago's language as well!

It should be:

"Who is that cunt, Yriel?"

There, much better.


EDIT

Realized that I didn't answer the question. He's a powerful independent character with powerful attacks, an okay invulnerable save, and an explosion attack once per game, that centers a large blast with S6 and AP3 in combat. That said, he doesn't have eternal warrior, so instant death is a problem for him.

I'm going to say that even though the rule says that Yriel has to take a hit at the end of the game, it wouldn't change whether he won or lost a specific combat, so I'm going to say that his 'doomed' special rule will not be a factor here.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Hero of Coffee
> 
> Grey Knight Dreadknight
> -Gatling Psilencer
> ...


I checked....and...unless the psilencer is rending, our friend Hero of Coffee can't do anything to my dreadnought. nemesis greatsword is strength 6, psilencer strength 4.

Edit: If he succeeds in using hammerhand and then rolls a 6 for armor penetration, he can glance me.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

A dreadknight's a monstrous creature, so if he hits he rolls 6 +2d6 to beat your vehicle's armor. He most certainly can hurt you.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Except that a DreadNIGHT is a monsterous creature and thus gets 2D6 + Strength for armour pen in CC :grin: and gets re-rolls to hit & armour pen as well

EDIT: Gah! Ninja'd!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> I'm going to say that even though the rule says that Yriel has to take a hit at the end of the game, it wouldn't change whether he won or lost a specific combat, so I'm going to say that his 'doomed' special rule will not be a factor here.


Lol to the rest of the post, but dang, so I cant tie any shit if I fail with shooting by him killing himself and making it a tie or something?


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> A dreadknight's a monstrous creature, so if he hits he rolls 6 +2d6 to beat your vehicle's armor. He most certainly can hurt you.


AH! alright. thanks for that. now I'm *a little* scared. ahaha.


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Minizke1 said:


> I checked....and...unless the psilencer is rending, our friend Hero of Coffee can't do anything to my dreadnought. nemesis greatsword is strength 6, psilencer strength 4.
> 
> Edit: If he succeeds in using hammerhand and then rolls a 6 for armor penetration, he can glance me.


Nope, the Psilencer does nothing. But Monstrous Creatures penetrate on a 2D6, so I'll be rolling 7+ 2D6 with re-rolls to hit and penetrate. We'll strike at the same time too. Should be a good fight 

Edit: Lol, those replies came quick.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

My 9 Incubi is up against 5 death company? I must be dreaming, this isn't anything like my recent (lack of) luck! Lots of wacky/ fun matchups in this first round, good luck in te carnage everyone!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hero of Coffee said:


> Nope, the Psilencer does nothing. But Monstrous Creatures penetrate on a 2D6, so I'll be rolling 7+ 2D6 with re-rolls to hit and penetrate. We'll strike at the same time too. Should be a good fight
> 
> Edit: Lol, those replies came quick.


Yeah, didn't realize it was a monstrous creature. This'll be good. Good luck, sir.


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

> …
> 
> Loki1416
> 
> ...


I guess it's too late to change those combi-flamers to combi-plasma :wink:
The lack of a powerfist also is really going to hurt :suicide:

Have fun stomping me and best of luck in the next round Loki1416!


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, the add-in Flash Gitz have some nasty shooting. 5 orks with (10) * S6 AP 0-5. Good thing their BS is only 2.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> My 9 Incubi is up against 5 death company? I must be dreaming, this isn't anything like my recent (lack of) luck! Lots of wacky/ fun matchups in this first round, good luck in te carnage everyone!


 
Well good luck in the next round, hopefully it'll be as easy for you then too. I know I should've changed my entry


----------



## johnmassive (Oct 20, 2010)

@Metalhankerchief - this is the 2nd time we got the exact same unit, we must think a like!!1 :biggrin:

p.s. you mention luck, well we both know mine is worse than yours!


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

* The boys and I start willing that Grax will start rolling dice, he should be getting the urge right about now. If we believe it'll work, it'll work.**


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> * The boys and I start willing that Grax will start rolling dice, he should be getting the urge right about now. If we believe it'll work, it'll work.**


Must....slap....cheese.... :training:


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

Damn, a dreadknight. Oh well, heres hoping that he wont get excommunication off.:wink:


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

johnmassive said:


> @Metalhankerchief - this is the 2nd time we got the exact same unit, we must think a like!!1 :biggrin:
> 
> p.s. you mention luck, well we both know mine is worse than yours!


Wow haha, maybe this time the tables will be turned!


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

@VicGin
Never worry bro, the dice dont like me at all so you'll more than likely stomp me. GL man.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I've just thought of a much better list:

Blood Angels Honour Guard:
Sanguinary Novitiate
3 x Honour Guard meltagun, power sword 
1 x Honour Guard meltagun


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I was going to change mine to 10 Fire Dragons.....


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

I feel a strange magical Ork power....forcing me to SLAP CHEESE! ^_^

Here's the first half of round 1, and I see a definite trend so far:

...

Ratvan

Death Company 
1 with Power Fist and bolt Pistol
4 with chainsword and bolt pistol
All have Jump Packs, Frag Grenages and Krak Grenades

VS

Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi


ROUND 1: 

The Death Company fire their pistols, but fail to penetrate the Incubi’s impressive armor. 

Thirsting for the blood of xenos, the Death Company jets into close combat, striking simultaneously with the Dark Eldar. The rolls don’t quite go the way the marines would have hoped, and only 3 Incubi are killed. The Incubi, on the other hand, have no trouble cleaving the heads off from all the berserk marine’s shoulders.

ROUND 2: 

The Death Company shoots a bit better than in round 1 killing 2 Incubi through shooting. It isn’t enough to cause a panic check though, and the Dark Eldar grimly ready themselves for action. 

This time the Incubi get the drop on the marines, assaulting and attacking first, easily slicing the marines to pieces. 

Ouch, an unlucky matchup for the marines. Metalhandkerchief moves on.

…

Dawnstar

Grey Knights Venerable Dreadnought
-Heavy Flamer
-Psyflame Ammunition
-Truesilver Armour

VS

Bane_of_Kings

Dreadnought 
-Multi-melta
-DCCW with built-in storm bolter

Alright, another Transformers battle!

ROUND 1:

The GK Dread’s flamer does nothing, but the normal Dread’s multi-melta immobilizes his enemy. 

In close combat, the normal Dread misses with both attacks, and the GK Dread tears off his opponent’s DCCW, making it far more difficult for him to cause any damage. Next round the normal Dread misses again, and the GK Dread tears straight through him.

ROUND 2:

The normal Dread’s multi-melta misses, and the GK Dread’s flamer does nothing.

In close combat, both Dreads only manage to stun each other the first round (it would have been death for the GK dread, but his venerable status saved him). The second round the normal Dread misses, and the GK Venerable Dread swats his head off.

Dawnstar moves on.

…

Stephen_Newman

Avatar

VS

Spanner94ezekiel

Dark Angels Veterans:
TH/SS
TH/SS
Meltagun
2 BP/CCW

ROUND 1:

The Avatar misses with his shot, but shrugs off the bolt pistols, and laughs off the meltagun, as it fizzles against the Avatar’s own molten body.

The Avatar surges forward into combat with impossible speed, annihilating two of the marines before him, including one of the TH/SS veterans. The veterans do nothing in turn, barely being able to land a blow anywhere near the Avatar, but pass their morale test, courageously fighting to the bitter end. 

Next round goes the same as the first, with another two marines dying, and the last TH/SS veteran failing to wound, but hanging on. The next five rounds pass with both sides failing to do anything, as both sides keep passing their saves. Finally, in round 8, the Avatar finishes the last veteran off.

ROUND 2:

This time the Veteran’s shooting puts a wound on the Avatar, who again rolls unlucky with his shot, missing the approaching veterans.

In close combat, the Avatar rolls poorly and misses completely. The veterans on the other hand manage to inflict 2 wounds with their thunder hammers. Next round the Avatar obliterates both of the veterans with shields, and things go downhill for the marines from there.

A VERY close one, but Stephen_Newman moves on.

…

Loki1416

Nemesis Dreadknight
Gatling Psilencer
Nemesis Daemon hammer

VS

VicGin

Wolf Guard Pack x8
4x Combi Melta
3x Combi Flamer
1x Terminator Armor w/ Heavy Flamer

ROUND 1:

The Dreadknight opens fire with his gatling psilencer, killing 2 wolf guard. The marines in turn pass their panic test and fire their combi-meltas, inflicting 2 wounds. None of their other shooting attacks do anything.

In close combat, both sides struck simultaneously, with the Dreadknight charging in, but rolls poorly and only kills 1 marine. The space wolves counter-charged, but failed to wound, and then pass their break test. Next round goes exactly the same way. In round 3, the DK kills 2 marines, but gets wounded in the process, reducing him to a single wound. The wolf guard again pass their break test. Next round goes the same way as the first and second, leaving only the terminator. The next round the barely alive DK finishes the last wolf off.

ROUND 2:

The wolves open fire and inflict 1 wound with a melta. The DK must be thrown off by this, as his own shooting goes pitifully, failing to even wound a single marine, let alone kill one.

The wolves then charge in, and inflict 1 wound, while the DK starts swinging his awesome nemesis hammer, flattening 3 wolves, who then hold their ground. The next round goes exactly the same way. The following round the DK squashes 1, leaving only the terminator, who does nothing but buy time, and hold out until next round. The DK then finishes him off.

Wow! The DK was brought down to a single wound both times, but Loki1416 moves on. Great match!

…

Aramoro

Great Unclean One
- Cloud of Flies
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument of Chaos

VS

The Autarch

3 armoured sentinels
-2 lascannons 
-1 heavy flamer 

ROUND 1:

The Great Unclean One’s breath attack does nothing to the vehicles, who in turn do nothing either, as the lascannons ripple against the power of the warp. 

The Greater Daemon then charges in, shrugs off the sentinel’s blows, and then cracks one of them open like a boiled lobster. Next round the sentinels do no better, and the GU1 smashes them together as if they were merely toys.

ROUND 2:

This time a lascannon strikes true, wounding the GU1, who in turn does nothing with his breath. 

In close combat the sentinels manage to inflict another wound, and the GU1 fails to do anything. Next round the walkers all miss, and the GU1 sweeps out the legs from one, immobilizing and destroying it. The following round goes the same way, and the greater daemon smells victory. He’s quickly proven right, as he smashes the final sentinel to pieces.

Aramoro moves on.

…

Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight 
- Heavy Incinerator 
- Nemesis Daemonhammer 
- Nemesis Greatsword

VS

Karnax

6 Fiends of Slaanesh w/1 unholy might


ROUND 1:

The Dreadknight enwreaths the wretched daemons with flame, inflicting 3 wounds, killing 1 of them. The fiends are too crazed with bloodlust to care, and fleet towards the strange giant puppet marine with glee. 

The DK assaults, and the fiends strike first, but roll pitifully to wound, seriously underestimating their opponent, doing no damage to it. The DK strikes against his favored opponents, killing another. Next round goes exactly like the first. During the 3rd round, the fiends finally make their way to the juicy center, inflicting 2 wounds, but the DK battles on, killing another fiend. 

Next, the fiends reduce the DK to a single wound, but with the last of his strength, the Grey Knight manages to chop down the remaining fiends, winning the battle.

ROUND 2:

Again, the DK’s shooting inflicts 3 wounds, killing a fiend, but this time the daemons get the assault, and they immediately rip 2 wounds into the gigantic marine. The DK rallies and kills a fiend, but then loses another wound to the claws. Two fiends fall to his blade, but nothing stops the fiends when they sense the kill. They finish the DK off the following round.

Dang! Very close, but going by points, the Dreadknight is our winner, and Nvvyn moves on.

…

Zodd

8 Blood Angels Death Company: 6 w/CCW + BP, 1 PW, 1 PF

VS

OrkByTheGraceOfGork

Warboss Biker:

Stikkbombs
'Eavy Armour
Ammo Runt
Attack Squig
Bosspole
Cybork Body
Warbike
Power Klaw
Shoota/Skorcha Kombi-weapon

(‘eavy armor does nothing here, BTW, as the bike gives him a 4+ armor save)

ROUND 1: 

The Death Company opens fire upon the hog drivin’ Warboss, but he brushes away the bolts as if they were mosquitoes. In turn, he overloads his skorcha with ammo, and fires away, killing one of the death company.

The DC rush towards the Ork leader, and tear into him with ferocious glee. The Ork boss barely even understands what’s happening before the insane Blood Angels tear him to pieces.

ROUND 2:

Both sides inflict 1 wound from shooting, and then the boss veers his bike into battle. In retrospect, this might have been a mistake. The Death Company rip him to shreds once more.

Would have been much closer if the boss hadn’t rolled so abysmally for his saves. Zodd moves on. 

…

Tanarri

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
Mark of Nurgle
Iron Hide 
Unholy Might
Instrument of Chaos
Cloud of Flies 
Noxious Touch
Daemonic Gaze

VS

Boc

Chaos Marine Daemon Prince 
Mark of Tzeentch, Warptime, Winds of Chaos

Ah, another Daemon’s Daemon VS Marine’s Daemon ‘zilla’ battle! It’s time to watch Nurglak VS Mecha-Tzeedron!

ROUND 1

The Prince of Tzeentch successfully uses warptime, but the Nurgle Prince fires first, inflicting a wound. The Prince of Tzeentch’s spell wind of chaos does nothing, and they proceed to close combat.

Both monsters strike first, with Nurglak swinging away, smashing into Mecha-Tzeedron into a nearby building, inflicting a wound. Tzeedron may have a re-roll to hit and wound, but it doesn’t help him here, and he fails to damage Nurglak’s thick hide. Next round, Tzeedron fails to use warptime, and Nurglak continues his rampage, inflicting another wound upon his foe, with a mighty swing of his arm. Tzeedron fails to do anything for two rounds, and Nurglak easily finishes his evil mechanical foe off with a few well placed stomps. We believe in you Nurglak! (Nurglak’s theme song plays as he returns to the ocean).

ROUND 2:

Okay, enough of that. The shooting goes the same exact way again, with the Daemon of Tzeentch taking a wound, and the Daemon of Nurgle coming out fine.

In close combat, the Daemon of Tzeentch obviously wants revenge, as he immediately inflicts 2 wounds, while the Daemon of Nurgle does nothing, but passes his no retreat saves. Once again, the Daemon of Tzeentch fails to use warptime in the second round, and this time injures himself trying. The Daemon of Nurgle then rallies, and finishes the wretched follower of Tzeentch off.

Nurglak wins, proving once again that in the battle between Evil and Evil…uh…we’re thankful they’re not attacking us. Tanarri moves on.

...

The trend I mentioned? It's definitely a good thing to be a monstrous creature, as they win 5 of the 8 battles so far.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Ratvan

Death Company 
1 with Power Fist and bolt Pistol
4 with chainsword and bolt pistol
All have Jump Packs, Frag Grenages and Krak Grenades

VS

Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi


ROUND 1: 

The Death Company fire their pistols, but fail to penetrate the Incubi’s impressive armor. 

Thirsting for the blood of xenos, the Death Company jets into close combat, striking simultaneously with the Dark Eldar. The rolls don’t quite go the way the marines would have hoped, and only 3 Incubi are killed. The Incubi, on the other hand, have no trouble cleaving the heads off from all the berserk marine’s shoulders.

ROUND 2: 

The Death Company shoots a bit better than in round 1 killing 2 Incubi through shooting. It isn’t enough to cause a panic check though, and the Dark Eldar grimly ready themselves for action. 

This time the Incubi get the drop on the marines, assaulting and attacking first, easily slicing the marines to pieces. 

Ouch, an unlucky matchup for the marines. Metalhandkerchief moves on.

pretty much as i thought it'd go...... good luck metalhandkerchief let me get ko'd by the winner :d


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

GUO Crush puny Sentinels


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Wahey! Avatar smack veterans around!

Bad luck Spanner94Ezekiel but it was a good fight.

Good luck to my next opponent.


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn! That was a really bad showing. 

I promise I'll do better next time? :cray:


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Excellent fight reporting, btw, mynameisgrax  Solid work


----------



## Karnax (Sep 23, 2010)

At least I came close to winning. Good luck nvvyn in your next match.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Question, how did the Death Company marines "strike simultaneously" with the Incubi in my match? Not complaining or anything, just curious as I can't find a mention anywhere about being I5.

Good game Ratvan, I hope next time you won't get such a cheesy opponent...:cray:







:biggrin:


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Question, how did the Death Company marines "strike simultaneously" with the Incubi in my match? Not complaining or anything, just curious as I can't find a mention anywhere about being I5.


They have furious charge.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Question, how did the Death Company marines "strike simultaneously" with the Incubi in my match? Not complaining or anything, just curious as I can't find a mention anywhere about being I5.


DC have furious charge.

Edit: Curses.....twas a ninja


----------



## VicGin (Apr 9, 2009)

> Loki1416
> 
> Nemesis Dreadknight
> Gatling Psilencer
> ...


Great Fight!! So Close! Go luck in round 2 Loki1416 :so_happy:


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

This matchup just shows how truly non-OP'd Blood Angels are. Hmm, maybe next time I should take all shooty.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Good game Ratvan, I hope next time you won't get such a cheesy opponent...:cray::biggrin:


Next time I'm picking an entry I know and have a couple of weeks practise with :threaten:


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Karnax said:


> At least I came close to winning. Good luck nvvyn in your next match.


Thanks! Great fight Karnax.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

ItsPug said:


> They have furious charge.


Oh, that's right! Thanks :grin:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Grokfog

Huron Blackheart

VS

Lokis222

nemesis dreadknight 
heavy incinerator 
nemesis greatsword

ROUND 1:

Both sides enwreathe each other in flame. It’s a nice visual effect, but doesn’t do anything to either side.

Huron lunges forward, and I’m sure we would have had a very climactic battle, had the DK not inflicted instant death with his first inflicted wound. Oh well.

ROUND 2:

Pretty much the same as round 1.

A bad matchup for Huron means Lokis222 moves on.

…


High_Seraph

Dark Angels Predator
Twin Linked Lascannon
Side Sponson Lascannons

VS

GrimzagGorwazza

5 chosen of chaos

chosen + lightning claws + melta bombs
chosen + lightning claws + icon of khorne +melta bombs
chosen + power fist
chosen + flamer
chosen

ROUND 1

The predator moves 6in (all things considered, it’s the best option) and fires the main gun, killing 1 chosen. The chosen shooting does nothing, so they move right to close combat, where they immobilize the predator. 

Next round the predator rolls badly, and despite firing everything, only kills 1 chosen, who pass their morale check. The chosen’s attacks all automatically hit, and blow up the predator.

ROUND 2

The predator again moves 6in and fires, killing 1 chosen. The chosen then assault, roll lucky, and blow the predator up.

An unlucky matchup for the predator. GrimzagGorwazza moves on.

…

Hero of Coffee

Grey Knight Dreadknight
-Gatling Psilencer
-Nemesis Greatsword

VS

Minizke1

Ironclad Dreadnought
Seismic Hammer, Meltagun, Heavy Flamer, 2 Hunter Killer Missiles

We have sort of a ‘New Fangled Transformer’ VS an ‘Old School Transformer’ battle!

(There was a LOT of re-rolling of matches with this one. Both sides were very evenly matched) 

ROUND 1:

The gatling psilencer does nothing, and the ironclad fires away, and manages to inflict 1 wound on the DK. 

The DK rushes into battle, and both sides strike simultaneously, with the DK not doing anything the first round, and the Dreadnought inflicting another wound. Next round the DK rips off the Dreadnought’s seismic hammer, and the Dreadnought rolls poorly and fails to hit. 

Both sides keep swinging away the following round, with the Ironclad reducing the DK to 1 wound, and the DK ripping off the Ironclad’s other arm. Finally, the DK immobilizes his opponent by ripping off a leg, but like Monty Python’s Black Knight, the Ironclad hopped forward and delivered a thunderous head-butt, killing the DK.

ROUND 2:

The Ironclad rolls lucky and inflicts 2 wounds through shooting, with the DK left with no option other than to brace for the assault.

The DK swung and staggered the Ironclad, but the old school Dread quickly pressed his advantage, and hammered him to putty.

VERY close match! Minizkel moves on.

…

Johnmassive

9 Incubi

VS

AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might

ROUND 1:

No shooting on either side, just a dramatic ‘pose down’ at each other before battle. Both sides strike simultaneously, and the Incubi slice 3 wounds into the fiends, killing 1 of them. In turn, the fiends roll VERY lucky and inflict 6 rends, and kill another 1 with normal attacks. The Incubi fail to regroup after these losses, and retreat.

ROUND 2:

This time it’s a dramatic ‘dance-off’. What? It could happen. 

Anyway, this time the fiends manage to tear apart 4 incubi, while the Dark Eldar do better, and inflict 5 wounds, killing 2 fiends, who suffer another wound to no retreat. Each side suffering badly, they press forward for another assault. The Incubi cut 2 more fiends down, leaving only 2 remaining. The fiends continue their bloody rampage, however, rolling lucky and finishing the Dark Eldar off.

Great match! AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on.

…

Bleeze

talos 
cc wep 
chain flails 

VS


SGMAlice

5 Meganobz


ROUND 1:

The Talos fires (as assault gun, since he assaults this round) and manages to inflict a wound with his splinter cannon, while the Ork shooting does nothing. In close combat, the bizarre and mysterious Talos (seriously, will you take a look at that awesome new model?!) slinks forward and assaults, but rolls badly and only manages to finish off the wounded nob. The Meganobz in turn sink their claws in, and inflict 2 wounds. 

Next round the Talos inflicts 3 wounds, killing another meganob, but the klaws prove too much for the monster, finishing him off.

ROUND 2:

Pretty much the same as the first round. The Talos gets a couple kills, but just can’t stand up to that many powerklaws.

SGMAlice moves on.

...

ItsPug

IG Company Command Squad 
+ 4 meltaguns 
+ Straken 
+ bodyguard 

VS

Winterous

Grey Knight Venerable Dreadnought.
Twin-Linked Heavy Flamer.
Heavy Flamer.
Psyflame Ammunition.
Truesilver Armour 

ROUND 1:

Straken orders his men to ‘bring it down’, and they roll 2 destroyed results. The venerable rule however, forces them to re-roll, and the new results blow off both its arms instead.

The IG assault, but the dread steps on one of them, and straken fails to do any damage. Next round the armless dread misses, and Straken manages to immobilize it. Next round they finish it off without any further losses.

ROUND 2:

This time the dread goes first, hosing the IG down with psyflame. Straken is the only one to survive. He shoots, but does nothing. 

The Dread then assaults, and before the brave soldier can strike, the Dread flattens him.


VERY close. By only 15 points or so, Winterous moves on.

…

Doelago

Grey Knight Strike Squad 

-10 Grey Knights
- 2 Psilencers

VS

Samules

Prince Yriel


ROUND 1:

The Grey Knights shoot Yriel to death.

ROUND 2:

The Grey Knights shoot Yriel to death.


So much for climactic battles. Doelago moves on.

...

Jaysen

Death Company
4 x bolt pistol + power sword
1 x plasma pistol + power fist

VS

Mynameisgrax (fill in unit)

5 Flash Gitz w/all gun upgrades

ROUND 1:

The Death Company opens fire and their plasma pistol wounds a Flash Git. The Gitz in turn only roll a ‘4’ for their AP and fire. Amazingly, or ‘horrifically’ from the right point of view, the Flash Gitz shooting kills an amazing 4 Death Company marines (yes, that’s after both armor saves and FNP).

The DC then assault, shrug off the Ork’s blows, and kills an Ork. The Flash Gitz, stunned by the presence of this single insane warrior, break and run for it.

ROUND 2:

Again, the Flash Gitz fail to roll impressively for their AP, getting a ‘5’ this time. This time they roll far closer to average, and only kill 1 marine. The Marines fire and manage to finish off an Ork.

The Gitz assault, lose 2 of their own number, but kill 3 marines, leaving only the one with the powerfist. The sole surviving Death marine dives his fist into an Ork’s heavily decorated chest, and crushes everything inside. Losing the combat by 3, the Gitz again panic, and run for it. 

It’s really close, with only the same single marine surviving each round, but Jaysen moves on.


Man, almost half of the remaining competitors are monstrous creatures, either Dreadknights or Demons! (They're over half the remaining competitors if you lump Dreadnoughts in with them!) I'll have next round's matchups up soon.

By the way, the 'curiously missing' army I mentioned earlier? Tyranids! What's with the lack of Nids?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Doelago
> 
> Grey Knight Strike Squad
> 
> ...


I am surprised. In a good way. Maybe my luck is changing. 

I am probably going to end up paired up against a blasted Dreadnought since I forgot to take a Hammer. *sigh*


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Grokfog
> 
> Hero of Coffee
> 
> ...


Woah...I won? Wow. great match Hero of Coffee. I'm a little shocked....ahahahaha


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

ROUND 2 MATCHUPS:

-------------------------


Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi

VS

Jaysen

Death Company
4 x bolt pistol + power sword
1 x plasma pistol + power fist


…


Dawnstar

Grey Knights Venerable Dreadnought
-Heavy Flamer
-Psyflame Ammunition
-Truesilver Armour

VS

Stephen_Newman

Avatar


…

GrimzagGorwazza

5 chosen of chaos

chosen + lightning claws + melta bombs
chosen + lightning claws + icon of khorne +melta bombs
chosen + power fist
chosen + flamer
chosen


VS

SGMAlice

5 Meganobz


…


Aramoro

Great Unclean One
- Cloud of Flies
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument of Chaos

VS

Loki1416

Nemesis Dreadknight
Gatling Psilencer
Nemesis Daemon hammer


…


Zodd

8 Blood Angels Death Company: 6 w/CCW + BP, 1 PW, 1 PF

VS

Doelago

Grey Knight Strike Squad 

-10 Grey Knights
- 2 Psilencers


…


Tanarri

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
Mark of Nurgle
Iron Hide 
Unholy Might
Instrument of Chaos
Cloud of Flies 
Noxious Touch
Daemonic Gaze

VS

Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight 
- Heavy Incinerator 
- Nemesis Daemonhammer 
- Nemesis Greatsword


…


Winterous

Grey Knight Venerable Dreadnought.
Twin-Linked Heavy Flamer.
Heavy Flamer.
Psyflame Ammunition.
Truesilver Armour

VS

Lokis222

nemesis dreadknight 
heavy incinerator 
nemesis greatsword


…


Minizke1

Ironclad Dreadnought
Seismic Hammer, Meltagun, Heavy Flamer, 2 Hunter Killer Missiles

VS

AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Wooo my chaos boys didn't get killed in the first turn. I'm curious to see how they do against the nobs however. 

Good match seraph. Unlucky first draw.

Edit: Hmm i'm not liking the mathhammer on my next match.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

mynameisgrax said:


> ROUND 2 MATCHUPS:
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ...


Whew! More deamons to smash, should be an interesting match...

Grax, dont forget I dropped the deamonhammer and am only using the Greatsword.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Fucks sake. Someone remind me to actually choose a competetive entry next time instead of trying to be clever and inventive :/ Oh well, grats Lokis222, See you all in the next game.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Fiends, huh? The only demons I've fought have been Flamers, so this'll be interesting.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

mynameisgrax said:


> Grokfog
> 
> 
> By the way, the 'curiously missing' army I mentioned earlier? Tyranids! What's with the lack of Nids?


Well, Trygons and Carnifexes were banned. Dont really see anything else that could be competitive in this format, although I was honestly thinking about going with 3x Zoanthropes for the triple lance attack. I assumed there would be lots of AV. But its at such a huge disadvantage to so many other entries that I decided against it. 

Problem with everything else in the codex is they all die too easy, no invulns anywhere. ID is a problem for warriors, so they are pretty much out. Genestealers die very quickly and rely on rending to take down AV which may not even get them to av13 (dont feel like looking it up). Pretty much same for Ymgarl as genestealers. Hive tyrant is too expensive, you can barely give him any upgrades. Am I missing anything? Warrior prime alone is just too weak in a 200 pt format, but could be ok if he could be taken with 2-3 warriors. 

So yeah, not suprised to see no tyranids in this game.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I get to fight a GK ven dread? Sounds awesome unless the bugger has one of them force weapons on its fist. Otherwise then I am certain to be fucked.

EDIT: Good luck Dawnstar! I want a good match this round.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Zodd
> 
> 8 Blood Angels Death Company: 6 w/CCW + BP, 1 PW, 1 PF
> 
> ...


Frak? I have heard to many good things about the death company to enjoy this match up...


----------



## Hero of Coffee (Apr 9, 2011)

Minizke1 said:


> Woah...I won? Wow. great match Hero of Coffee. I'm a little shocked....ahahahaha


That 13 front armor had to be a bitch to get through even with 2D6 to pen.  Great fight! Good luck against those demons!


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hero of Coffee said:


> That 13 front armor had to be a bitch to get through even with 2D6 to pen.  Great fight! Good luck against those demons!


Thanks, sir. I'm not gonna lie, I was afraid of the monstrous creature status. Well, Grax, bring on the rending. ahaha.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

Doelago said:


> I am surprised. In a good way. Maybe my luck is changing.
> 
> I am probably going to end up paired up against a blasted Dreadnought since I forgot to take a Hammer. *sigh*



Also I decided to take a very fragile nuke for the heck of it If that had been the Avatar you would be singing a different tune.:biggrin:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Grokfog
> 
> Huron Blackheart
> 
> ...


How did it ID Huron? As per the FAQ, the Dreadknight does not receive a double Strength bonus from using its fists.



mynameisgrax said:


> Bleeze
> 
> talos
> cc wep
> ...


Monstrous Creatures have Relentless, and so can fire Heavy weapons and assault afterword.



mynameisgrax said:


> ItsPug
> 
> IG Company Command Squad
> + 4 meltaguns
> ...


LUCKY I STOMPED ON THAT GUARDSMAN!


*edit*


Stephen_Newman said:


> I get to fight a GK ven dread? Sounds awesome unless the bugger has one of them force weapons on its fist. Otherwise then I am certain to be fucked.
> 
> EDIT: Good luck Dawnstar! I want a good match this round.


It most certainly is a Force Weapon.


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Winterous said:


> How did it ID Huron? As per the FAQ, the Dreadknight does not receive a double Strength bonus from using its fists.



Nemesis doom fists and greatswords are force weapons and so cause instant death on a single unsaved wound on a passed psychic test.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Nemesis doom fists and greatswords are force weapons and so cause instant death on a single unsaved wound on a passed psychic test.


*facepalm*
How'd I forget that? xD


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> Fucks sake. Someone remind me to actually choose a competetive entry next time instead of trying to be clever and inventive :/ Oh well, grats Lokis222, See you all in the next game.


It was an unlucky draw. good luck next time.

edit: kind of like my next one.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Dawnstar
> 
> Grey Knights Venerable Dreadnought
> -Heavy Flamer
> ...


Gah! Just my luck to draw the Avatar when all I have are ranged flame-based weapons :laugh: Glad I took that Truesilver Armour though :grin:

Good Luck mate :victory:


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Dawnstar said:


> Gah! Just my luck to draw the Avatar when all I have are ranged flame-based weapons :laugh: Glad I took that Truesilver Armour though :grin:
> 
> Good Luck mate :victory:


Yeah not such a lucky draw there.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

mynameisgrax said:


> Grokfog
> 
> Jaysen
> 
> ...


 
For anyone interested, here are the statistics...

Death Company:

Average shooting ... 1.22 wounds after saves
Average assault wounds (with charge) ... 8.78 wounds no saves, initiative 5/1 vs 3
Average assault (without charge) ... 6.44 no saves, initiative 4/1 vs 3

Orks:

Average shooting ... 2.00 wounds after saves (av. .463 wounds with saves, 2.77 wounds without saves, depending on the AP role which has 33% chance at saves, 66% chance no save)
Average assault (with charge) .835 wounds after saves and FNP initiative 4 vs 4/1
Average assault (no charge) .625 wounds after saves and FNP initiative 3 vs 4/1


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Aramoro
> 
> Great Unclean One
> - Cloud of Flies
> ...


Gatling Psilencer you say? Bugger.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Gatling Psilencer you say? Bugger.


ouch :scare:


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

lokis222 said:


> ouch :scare:


Wait... Isnt that _good_ for you? :scratchhead:


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

it would be, but that is bizzaro me. i is lokis222 with pretty much the same damn choice and amamoro is fighting loki1416/ :laugh:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Winterous is correct on MC having relentless though. I forgot. :-(

I rolled up the extra shots, and they failed to wound both rounds though, so the end result is the same.


----------



## Tanarri (Jun 23, 2011)

Hmmmmm ........................ Both daemons of Nurgle are going up against Nemesis Dread knights


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

Originally Posted by mynameisgrax

Aramoro

Great Unclean One
- Cloud of Flies
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument of Chaos

VS

Loki1416

Nemesis Dreadknight
Gatling Psilencer
Nemesis Daemon hammer


Good luck to you Aramoro!


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> …
> 
> Zodd
> 
> ...



Hmm, stormbolter and forceweapons but no charge due to heavies, against FC and FNP of the DC.. well it could be pulled off.

Looking forward to the fight Doelago :drinks:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Zodd said:


> Looking forward to the fight Doelago :drinks:


For the Emperor! :drinks:


----------



## johnmassive (Oct 20, 2010)

@Metalhandkerchief, see i told you i was unlucky, im now rooting for you to win - again! 

@Grax, thanks for doing the battles


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi

VS

Jaysen

Death Company
4 x bolt pistol + power sword
1 x plasma pistol + power fist


ROUND 1:

Seeking revenge for their fallen brothers (from the previous round), the DC marines open fire and kill 2 incubi, which is impressive, but not enough to force a panic check. The Incubi then lunge forward into battle, and the moment the marines are within blade’s reach, it’s all over for them. The Incubi easily slice them to pieces.


ROUND 2:

This time around only the plasma pistol gets a kill, but the DC marines get the charge, and strike at the same time as the Incubi, annihilating them all. The Incubi in turn killed 4 marines. This leaves a single marine alive to win the day.

Close, but going by points, the Incubi are our winners. Metalhandkerchief moves on. 

…


Dawnstar

Grey Knights Venerable Dreadnought
-Heavy Flamer
-Psyflame Ammunition
-Truesilver Armour

VS

Stephen_Newman

Avatar


ROUND 1:

The heavy flamers, empowered by psyflame, are nevertheless not very effective against a guy with a body partially made of magma. The Avatar’s melta, however, is quite effective. The dread’s venerable status downgrades the explosion result into an immobilized one.

In close combat, the Avatar strikes first, and manages to get a weapon destroyed result, allowing him to rip off the nemesis doom fist (lucky!). The truesilver armor does nothing this round, and neither does the dread’s normal attacks.

The battle goes on for a LONG time after that, with the dread’s venerable status clashing against the Avatar’s T6, 3+ save, and multiple wounds. The truesilver armor is a pain, but it only manages to wound the Avatar once (remember, he does count as a daemon). Eventually, after a long drawn out slugfest, the Avatar picks the dread clean of its remaining limbs, and then finishes it off with a brutal slice.


ROUND 2:

Shooting goes bad for the Avatar, who misses with his melta shot. The flamer again does nothing.

The truesilver pays off big time, wounding the Avatar twice in the first round. Regardless, the Avatar’s close combat attacks go very well, and he manages to destroy the Dread before it can reach him with the nemesis doom fist. 


Great match! Could’ve easily gone the other way. Stephen_Newman moves on.

…

GrimzagGorwazza

5 chosen of chaos

chosen + lightning claws + melta bombs
chosen + lightning claws + icon of khorne +melta bombs
chosen + power fist
chosen + flamer
chosen


VS

SGMAlice

5 Meganobz


ROUND 1:

The Chosen open fire (and really wish they had meltas and/or plasmas) and manage to inflict 1 wound with their flamer. The meganobz then fire back, but do nothing.

The Chosen charge in and dice up the meganobz with their lightning claws, inflicting 5 wounds, killing 3 manz. The nobz rally at initiative 1, killing every chosen except the one with the powerfist. Unfortunately, that marine finishes them both off.


ROUND 2:

Shooting goes exactly as it did in round 1.

The meganobz charge into the blender of blades, and this time the marines only inflict 3 wounds, killing 2 of the nobz. At initiative 1 the nobz again kill all but the powerfist marine, who in turn again rolls lucky and kills all but one meganob. 

Despite being evenly matched ‘model for model’, the chosen technically inflicted 7 wounds, while the Orks only inflicted 4. The Orks lose the combat by 3, and then fail their panic check, causing them to break and run.


SO CLOSE! Lucky rolls with the chaos marine’s powerfist were the difference between victory and defeat. GrimzagGorwazza moves on.

…


Aramoro

Great Unclean One
- Cloud of Flies
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument of Chaos

VS

Loki1416

Nemesis Dreadknight
Gatling Psilencer
Nemesis Daemon hammer


ROUND 1:

The Greater Daemon’s breath does nothing, but the Gatling Psilencer tears into the GU1, inflicting 1 wound.

First round the DK uses dark excommunication, but it’s own blows merely bounce off the GU1’s invulnerable saves, and the greater daemon in turn still inflicts 2 wounds. The DK passes his morale check and the fight presses on. Next round both sides inflict 1 wound. The following round the DK fails to do any damage, and the Great Unclean One finishes him off with a powerful disgusting swat of its arm.


ROUND 2:

Same as in round 1.

The DK again starts using dark excommunication, but the first two rounds, neither side does anything to the other. During the third round the DK fails to use his excommunication power, and to make matters worse, fails to wound with his hammer. Temporarily regaining his powers, the GU1 inflicts a wound. The DK passes his break test and the fight goes on.

Next round the DK uses his DEx power and inflicts a wound, but the GU1 presses on without his powers, using his sheer natural might to inflict 2 wounds on the DK, who then passes his morale check. Finally, in the following round the DEx power is used and both sides inflict a wound on each other, which finishes the Dreadknight off.

Much closer this time round, but Aramoro still wins both rounds and moves on.




…


Zodd

8 Blood Angels Death Company: 6 w/CCW + BP, 1 PW, 1 PF

VS

Doelago

Grey Knight Strike Squad 

-10 Grey Knights
- 2 Psilencers


(The first time I rolled this match, after finishing both rounds, the result turned out to be an exact tie, which gives you an idea how evenly matched they are)

ROUND 1:

The Death Company fires their pistols, and managing to take down 1 Grey Knight. The Grey Knights in turn fire away with everything they have, and roll AMAZINGLY well, killing the Death Company through shooting alone.


ROUND 2:

The Grey Knights fire first, and it goes a bit better than in the first round, with 2 DC marines dying, 1 from storm bolters and 1 from psilencers (I still can’t decide if that name is genius or idiocy). The DC fires back with pistols, but again do nothing.

The Grey Knights use hammerhand again, and lose 3 of their own number to the berserk Blood Angels, before killing the DC to a man.


Great match, with some really unlucky rolling for the DC in round. The reining champion goes down and Doelago moves on.

…


Tanarri

Daemon Prince (Chaos Daemons)
Mark of Nurgle
Iron Hide 
Unholy Might
Instrument of Chaos
Cloud of Flies 
Noxious Touch
Daemonic Gaze

VS

Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight 
- Heavy Incinerator 
- Nemesis Greatsword


ROUND 1:

Neither side manages to do any damage with their shooting. 

In retaliation, the Prince leaps into combat, but suffers from the Dark Excommunication power, and only manages to inflict 1 wound. The Dreadknight rolls excellently though, and manages to inflict 3 wounds with his greatsword. 

Next round the DK uses the Dark Excommunication power, the Prince fails to inflict any wounds, and the Dreadknight finishes him off.


ROUND 2:

Shooting does nothing against either side.

The DK then assaults, uses his DEx power, and is not wounded by the Dark Prince. The DK in turn inflicts 1 wound. Next round neither side does anything. Next round the Prince finally rolls high enough to wound, and takes 1 wound off the DK. Unfortunately for him, the DK does the same. Finally, the following round, after the Prince inflicts another wound, the DK rolls well and finishes off the daemon.


(sorry about the mixup, Tanarri) Nvvyn moves on.




…


Winterous

Grey Knight Venerable Dreadnought.
Twin-Linked Heavy Flamer.
Heavy Flamer.
Psyflame Ammunition.
Truesilver Armour

VS

Lokis222

nemesis dreadknight 
heavy incinerator 
nemesis greatsword


ROUND 1:

The battlefield erupts into a giant rolling ball of fire, yet both sides emerge unscathed.

Both sides strike simultaneously, and it’s the Dreadnought’s venerable status that makes the difference. An ‘explodes’ result is turned into a ‘stunned’, while the Dreadnought’s nemesis doomfist slays the DK outright. 


ROUND 2:

Yet more fire. Still no result.

The DK assaults and both immobilizes the Dreadnought and destroys its doomfist. Unfortunately, the DK’s luck ceased there, as the Dreadnought managed to inflict a single wound before losing its doomfist, and successfully passed its psychic check, inflicting instant death.

Yet another really close match! Winterous moves on.

…


Minizke1

Ironclad Dreadnought
Seismic Hammer, Meltagun, Heavy Flamer, 2 Hunter Killer Missiles

VS

AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might


ROUND 1:

The Ironclad fires everything it has, but ultimately only inflicts 2 wounds. Unphased, the daemons press forward.

The Ironclad fearlessly charges into battle, and there the fiends eagerly pounce upon him. One of the infernal beasts, empowered with unholy might, manages to rip apart the dread’s hammer. The Ironclad in turn still manages to inflict a wound, finishing off a wounded fiend. The next round one of the regular fiends manage to sink its pincers into something important within the dread’s system, causing it to explode.


ROUND 2:

Shooting goes exactly as it did in round 1.

This time the fiends get the charge, and the added boost forward was all they needed to swarm the dread and tear it to bits. Not even the Ironclad was well armored enough to stand up to that many rending attacks.


AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGHH moves on.

...


Nevermind! Now that the 2 matches with the problems have been re-rolled, we have 1 Dreadknight left. I'll adjust the 3rd wound as well.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Zodd
> 
> 8 Blood Angels Death Company: 6 w/CCW + BP, 1 PW, 1 PF
> 
> ...


Good fight Zodd. The Emperor Protects.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

ROUND 3 MATCHUPS

Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi

VS

GrimzagGorwazza

5 chosen of chaos

chosen + lightning claws + melta bombs
chosen + lightning claws + icon of khorne +melta bombs
chosen + power fist
chosen + flamer
chosen

…

Stephen_Newman

Avatar

VS

Aramoro

Great Unclean One
- Cloud of Flies
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument of Chaos

…

Doelago

Grey Knight Strike Squad 

-10 Grey Knights
- 2 Psilencers

VS

Winterous

Grey Knight Venerable Dreadnought.
Twin-Linked Heavy Flamer.
Heavy Flamer.
Psyflame Ammunition.
Truesilver Armour

…

Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight 
- Heavy Incinerator 
- Nemesis Greatsword


VS

AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

*does a little jig*

Yay! I got past something I was really scared of!

Well played Dawnstar and goood luck to my next round opponent.

(Whats even better is that those damn dreadknights are no longer within the competition!)

However Grax you say the DK gets wounded by attacks on 2+. Does it not hace some funky psychic power to take away that gift?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Doelago
> 
> Grey Knight Strike Squad
> 
> ...


AAAARG! Damn me and my incompetence for forgetting the hammer! I will suffer a week of penance for this. Ave Imperator. 

Good luck in the finals Winterous!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> Dawnstar
> 
> Grey Knights Venerable Dreadnought
> -Heavy Flamer
> ...


Well played Stephen 

Good luck in Round 3


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> However Grax you say the DK gets wounded by attacks on 2+. Does it not hace some funky psychic power to take away that gift?


Oh God damn it. I forgot that noxious touch was still considered a gift, even though they come with it for free, and you don't have to buy it.

Hold on, I have to re-roll those matches.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Okay, I re-rolled and fixed the matches. End result: Nvvyn won the match, and not Tanarri. My apologies to both for the confusion. 

Aramoro still won his match regardless, but it was much closer.

I've edited the previous '2nd round results' post on page 16, and now Nvvyn is fighting AAAAAAAAAAAARRGH in Round 3.


----------



## Loki1416 (Apr 20, 2010)

…


Aramoro

Great Unclean One
- Cloud of Flies
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument of Chaos

VS

Loki1416

Nemesis Dreadknight
Gatling Psilencer
Nemesis Daemon hammer


ROUND 1:

The Greater Daemon’s breath does nothing, but the Gatling Psilencer tears into the GU1, inflicting 1 wound.

First round the DK uses dark excommunication, but it’s own blows merely bounce off the GU1’s invulnerable saves, and the greater daemon in turn still inflicts 2 wounds. The DK passes his morale check and the fight presses on. Next round both sides inflict 1 wound. The following round the DK fails to do any damage, and the Great Unclean One finishes him off with a powerful disgusting swat of its arm.


ROUND 2:

Same as in round 1.

The DK again starts using dark excommunication, but the first two rounds, neither side does anything to the other. During the third round the DK fails to use his excommunication power, and to make matters worse, fails to wound with his hammer. Temporarily regaining his powers, the GU1 inflicts a wound. The DK passes his break test and the fight goes on.

Next round the DK uses his DEx power and inflicts a wound, but the GU1 presses on without his powers, using his sheer natural might to inflict 2 wounds on the DK, who then passes his morale check. Finally, in the following round the DEx power is used and both sides inflict a wound on each other, which finishes the Dreadknight off.

Much closer this time round, but Aramoro still wins both rounds and moves on

Congrats Aramoro! Good luck in round 3! And thanks Grax for the fun, was interesting.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

Doelago said:


> Good fight Zodd. The Emperor Protects.


Same to You Doelago. And not only do The Emperor Protects, he also provides big guns :grin:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Zodd said:


> Same to You Doelago. And not only do The Emperor Protects, he also provides big guns :grin:


I need a bigger one...


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Wait.... i'm still in? Good match Alice, i thought i was going to get completely power fisted there. Now i just have to hope i can live through the incubi.....i'm not holding out a lot of hope here...maybe my luck will stay with me though.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Realised that I now have a GU1 to face. This will be considerably harder.

Good luck to Aramoro for a good match.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Good game AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGHH. You bastard.... ;D


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

GG old autobots > new autobots


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Doelago said:


> AAAARG! Damn me and my incompetence for forgetting the hammer! I will suffer a week of penance for this. Ave Imperator.
> 
> Good luck in the finals Winterous!


Yeah, when I looked at that I was like "What? Why would you take no anti-vehicle!" xD
Bad luck man, your guys did well though 

*edit*
And why do people keep saying GU1?
GUO is not only quicker and easier to pronounce, but sounds better and doesn't do the unnecessary of shortening One (which only the first letter is visible) into 1.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Madness!

I was lucky to make it past the first round and then even luckier to win a round vs. 9 incubi. Maybe next time I'll go with the Furioso. Good luck in round 3, guys!


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Loki1416 said:


> Congrats Aramoro! Good luck in round 3! And thanks Grax for the fun, was interesting.


I thought I was a goner there, I guess just being S6 T6 with 5 Wounds has some god going for it anyway. 

GUO CRUSH PUNY AVATAR!

I say crush it'll be tight, Both have 4 attacks (go go Defensive Grenades) He hits me on 3's and Wounds on 4's with my 4++ save, I hit him on 4's and Wound on 2's with a reroll with his 4++ save.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't discount the GK strike squad just yet. They do have krak grenades (although the odds are admittedly still against him).

As for GU1, I just don't like the acronym GUO. When I see it, my brain immediately translates it to the sound 'guo', and I get a headache. ^_^


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Don't discount the GK strike squad just yet. They do have krak grenades (although the odds are admittedly still against him).


To be fair they will strike first on the first round, since I'm a Psyker.
Still, the chances of them causing actual harm are so far beyond negligible.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

ROUND 3 RESULTS:


Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi

VS

GrimzagGorwazza

5 chosen of chaos

chosen + lightning claws + melta bombs
chosen + lightning claws + icon of khorne +melta bombs
chosen + power fist
chosen + flamer
chosen


ROUND 1:

The Incubi steel themselves for combat, as the chosen fire their bolters and flamer, and manage to down one of the Dark Eldar elites.

The Incubi then charge in, and annihilate all of the chosen.


ROUND 2:

Shooting goes exactly the same as in round 1.

This time the chosen get the charge, but the added momentum does not help. Once again the Incubi easily slice through the power armor, cleaving their opponents to pieces.


A very unlucky matchup for the marines. Metalhandkerchief moves on to the semi-finals.

…

Stephen_Newman

Avatar

VS

Aramoro

Great Unclean One
- Cloud of Flies
- Breath of Chaos
- Instrument of Chaos

(This one had to be re-rolled quite a few times. This was easily, in my opinion, the most evenly matched fight in the entire side game.)

ROUND 1:

Both sides fire their respective weapons (melta from one side and toxic breath from the other) and the avatar manages to inflict a wound, while the breath does nothing. The Avatar then leaps towards the greater daemon, and inflicts a second wound against the GU1 (yes, I’m sticking with that acronym. I’m a rebel ^_^). The GU1 quickly gains retribution, smashing its diseased fist down upon the Avatar’s back, inflcing a wound against the divine being. 

Next round nothing happens, as the Avatar struggles to wound the GU1, who in turn has more trouble landing hits and fighting its way through the invulnerable save. The following round the GU1 manages to inflict another wound, and the Avatar again fails to hurt his bloated opponent. 

The Avatar rallies, burning with limitless rage, and wounds the GU1 twice with his ancient, holy blade. The GU1 rallies as best he can, inflicting another wound, and passing his no retreat save, leaving both monstrous creatures with only a single wound each.

Seething with ancient rage, the Avatar bursts forward with a frenzied series of swings, chopping the daemonic creature to pieces, and winning the round.


ROUND 2:

This time the Avatar manages to avoid the greater daemon’s wretched breath, but the melta shot again strikes true, wounding the GU1.

The first round neither side manages to get a successful strike in, but the following round the GU1 manages to wound the Avatar twice. The Avatar again rallies after being injured, slicing off a chunk of the diseased daemon, who in turn also fails his no retreat save. Both sides are again left with 2 wounds each.

Next round both sides clash and injure each other, again leaving them each with a single wound. In the final round the Avatar’s godly accuracy (WS10!) proves the deciding factor, allowing him to land enough hits needed to finally finish off the infernal daemon once and for all.

The Avatar then proceeds to pour out a 40oz for his fallen ally, Yriel.


What an amazingly close match! It really came down to how the dice fell. Stephen_Newman moves on to the semi-finals.


…

Doelago

Grey Knight Strike Squad 

-10 Grey Knights
- 2 Psilencers

VS

Winterous

Grey Knight Venerable Dreadnought.
Twin-Linked Heavy Flamer.
Heavy Flamer.
Psyflame Ammunition.
Truesilver Armour

(Uh…this one doesn’t look quite as evenly matches as the last. A daemonhammer would have been nice)

ROUND 1:

The GK’s shooting does nothing, while the Dread’s flamers roast two marines in their shells.

The marines them ready their krak grenades and charge into battle. The first round the marines hit twice with their grenades, but fail to do any damage, and Dread’s luck isn’t much better, as it only kills 1 marine. The GK pass their break test, and press on.

The dread rolls better the second round, killing 2 marines, and the Grey Knights…you’re not going to believe it, but the grey knights managed to roll four 6’s to hit. Out of those four hits, one rolls a 6, getting a glancing hit. The venerable dread is then immobilized (yes, they rolled a 6 to damage both times). The marines then pass their break test and continue the assault.

Despite the immobilized dread being a bit easier to hit, none of their grenades hurt it the following round, and the dread in turn kills 2 more marines. This only leaves 3 marines left, but they once again hang on.

Next round nothing happens on either side. The fourth round is another amazing one though, as the marines manage to land another glancing hit, and the dread’s venerable status doesn’t help it much, and it loses its DCCW. 

The fight goes on for several rounds with nothing happening, until luck finally goes the dread’s way, and it kills 2 marines, leaving only the Sgt left, who once again passes his break test. It takes 2 more rounds, but the dread finally finishes the last marine off.


ROUND 2:

This time the Dread’s shooting only causes one failed armor save, killing 1 marine.

Close combat goes a lot less dramatically this time around, with the grenades never doing anything significant to the dread. It takes an impressive 11 rounds, but the undamaged dread finally finishes the marines off.


Grey Knight Marines, I salute you! You fought to the bitter end. Winterous moves on to the semi-finals.

…

Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight 
- Heavy Incinerator 
- Nemesis Greatsword

VS

AAAAAAAAAAARRRGGHH

6 Fiends of Slaanesh
- Unholy Might


ROUND 1:

The heavy incinerator inflicts 2 wounds on the fiends, who can do nothing in return besides brace for the assault.

The dreadknight uses dark excommunication to get rid of the unholy might and rending claws, before the fiends finally get the chance to strike, but they have no luck getting through his armor. The DK then attacks back with his greatsword, inflicting 2 wounds and finishing a fiend off. Next round the fiends manage to inflict a wound. The DK then strikes back with his sword, inflicting another 2 wounds, slaying another fiend.

The next round the fiends inflict an impressive 7 wounds, only to have the DK make every armor save. The DK inflicts 4 wounds, leaving only 2 fiends (both wounded). The next round goes in the DK’s favor, with neither of the remaining fiends doing any damage, and the DK finishing one of them off.

Finally, after the last remaining fiend fails to hit, the barely wounded DK finishes the last fiend off.


ROUND 2:

This time the heavy incinerator inflicts 3 wounds, finishing 1 of the fiends off before close combat even starts.

The remaining fiends then charge in, and rip a wound into the DK, who in turn inflicts a total of 3 wounds (includes the one from no retreat), killing another fiend. Next round the fiends inflict a second wound, who in turn inflicts 1 wound as well, finishing off another fiend. The DK then fails his excommunication roll, and the fiends rend a third wound into him, but the DK outperforms them slightly, slicing 2 wounds into them, reducing them to 2 fiends. 

Next round the DK passes DExcommunication, and the fiends do nothing, but the DK only does slightly better, inflicting 1 wound total. Next round the fiends again fail to wound the DK, and the huge dreadknight finally manages to stomp the last of them flat.


Great match! Nvvyn moves on to the semi-finals.


…


Congratulations to everyone who’s made it this far!

Here are the semi-final matchups:


Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi

VS

Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight 
- Heavy Incinerator 
- Nemesis Greatsword


…


Stephen_Newman

Avatar

VS

Winterous

Grey Knight Venerable Dreadnought.
Twin-Linked Heavy Flamer.
Heavy Flamer.
Psyflame Ammunition.
Truesilver Armour


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> ROUND 3 RESULTS:
> 
> Stephen_Newman
> 
> ...


Wow! What a match! I fully expected to lose that match. I feel gutted for Aramoro, what a good game.

Good luck to my next opponent, Winterous! (Who happens to have yet another venerable dreadnought.)


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

mynameisgrax said:


> ROUND 3 RESULTS:
> 
> 
> Metalhandkerchief
> ...


Awe damnit, Well can't say i'm surprised. At least i made it through to the quarters, not bad for a first attempt. Nice fight MH good luck in the semis.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Doelago
> 
> Grey Knight Strike Squad
> 
> ...


:shok: They did better than I expected? Good fight Winterous! Now, purge all the others from this game, win it, so that I can at least claim a small moral victory. The Emperor Protects.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

mynameisgrax said:


> Nvvyn
> 
> Nemesis Dreadknight
> - Heavy Incinerator
> ...


Wow! The "Nemesis" was taken out by its nemesis, hehe.

Also, I noticed that the final will pit beasts/infantry against a MC/walker. That will be interesting.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> Stephen_Newman
> 
> Avatar
> 
> ...







:3



mynameisgrax said:


> Nvvyn
> 
> Nemesis Dreadknight
> - Heavy Incinerator
> ...


Just in case you didn't realise, the Fiends' Rending Claws and Soporific Musk are both Daemonic Gifts as well.
So when he pulled off Dark Excommunication they wouldn't be Rending at all.



Doelago said:


> :shok: They did better than I expected? Good fight Winterous! Now, purge all the others from this game, win it, so that I can at least claim a small moral victory. The Emperor Protects.


They did indeed!
And I'll try xD


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Wow! What a match! I fully expected to lose that match. I feel gutted for Aramoro, what a good game.
> 
> Good luck to my next opponent, Winterous! (Who happens to have yet another venerable dreadnought.)


Curses I thought I would get that one just, Strangely I thought the Instrument would do the trick, winning all drawn combats and forcing more no retreat saves, but alas it was not to be. 

Good luck in the next round


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Wow, what? When looking at all the entries prior to the game started I figured my chances of getting anywhere at all a statistical singularity :shok:



GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Awe damnit, Well can't say i'm surprised. At least i made it through to the quarters, not bad for a first attempt. Nice fight MH good luck in the semis.


Thanks, may the ladder gods be kinder to you next time 

Also, Stephen_Newman vs. Aramoro was a hoot to read, really awesome fight!


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

You've got to be kidding me. Rending claws count as a gift? And they can be taken away by a psychic power? A physical part of their body just temporarily disappears? That's just ridiculous. I'm beginning to see why demon players have been complaining so much about the new GK codex.

Oh well, I'll go re-roll that match.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

mynameisgrax said:


> You've got to be kidding me. Rending claws count as a gift? And they can be taken away by a psychic power? A physical part of their body just temporarily disappears? That's just ridiculous. I'm beginning to see why demon players have been complaining so much about the new GK codex.
> 
> Oh well, I'll go re-roll that match.


Essentially all the Wargear in the Daemon Codex is a Daemonic Gift, it's only by way of the FAQ that you no longer fall off your Juggernaught temporarily any more.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Essentially all the Wargear in the Daemon Codex is a Daemonic Gift, it's only by way of the FAQ that you no longer fall off your Juggernaught temporarily any more.


You still drop your Hellblade though


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

That's just stupid.

Anyway, I've re-rolled the match and Nvvyn won. Without their rending claws, the fiends couldn't beat him. My apologies to both Nvvyn and AAAAAAAAAAARGH over the confusion.

I've updated the results post, including the semi-final matchups.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Yep, GK- putting the Derp in Daemons since 2011.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

That's what they do. I think I liked it better, though, when they were a limited ally you could take in an imperial army. And the fluff was all mysterious and limited. Noone in the Imperium really new what they did, they were legends and stories to tell bad little demons to make them eat their porridge.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

mynameisgrax said:


> That's just stupid.
> 
> Anyway, I've re-rolled the match and Nvvyn won. Without their rending claws, the fiends couldn't beat him. My apologies to both Nvvyn and AAAAAAAAAAARGH over the confusion.
> 
> I've updated the results post, including the semi-final matchups.


 
Wow tough match AAAAAAAAAAARGH, I'm sure your name just about says it all. Good luck to all in the finals.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Nvvyn said:


> Wow tough match AAAAAAAAAAARGH, I'm sure your name just about says it all. Good luck to all in the finals.


Damn straight!

And best of luck to you too, you lousy Matt Ward-herpaderpa-charged maniac :biggrin:


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

SEMI-FINALS:


Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi

VS

Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight 
- Heavy Incinerator 
- Nemesis Greatsword


ROUND 1

The DK fires the heavy incinerator, and roasts 2 incubi before close combat begins. The DE in turn can only grin and bear it, as they make their way towards battle with the gargantuan machine.

In close combat, the Incubi immediately use their blades to inflict 2 wounds right away. The DK in turn squashes 3 Incubi. The following round, the Incubi don’t roll as well, and the DK makes all his saves, in turn kills 3 more Incubi. The last surviving Incubi then runs for it.


ROUND 2:

The incinerator fires again, killing 1 Incubi.

The DK then rushes forward into a wall of blades, and the DE roll very well, shredding the DK mostly to pieces right away, inflicting 3 wounds as a result, before the DK eliminates 4 Incubi in return. The DE then pass their break test, and next round inflict another wound, finishing off the Grey Knight.

Very close! Going by points, Nvvyn is our winner, and moves on to the finals.

…


Stephen_Newman

Avatar

VS

Winterous

Grey Knight Venerable Dreadnought.
Twin-Linked Heavy Flamer.
Heavy Flamer.
Psyflame Ammunition.
Truesilver Armour


ROUND 1:

The Avatar shoots his melta, and despite the Venerable re-roll, the Dread is nevertheless destroyed by it.


ROUND 2:

The Avatar laughs off the flamer attacks, and in turn the Dread laughs off the Avatar’s shooting, that flies off target.

The Dread assaults, but the Avatar strikes first, and once again the dice fail the venerable dreadnought. The Avatar gets a penetrating hit (doesn’t suffer a wound from truesilver armor), and rolls 5 for the damage result. The venerable rule forces him to re-roll it, and….it comes up a 5 again. 

Dang, sorry Winterous, the dice were just not with you. Stephen_Newman moves on to the finals.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

unlucky metalhankerchief I was routing for you...still knocked out by a semi finalist


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Yeah! I reached the final!

Crap, a DK! Well good luck Nvvyn! I want a good match.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

grax,
will you be putting together another game?


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Not sure about Grax but I am more than happy to run a game.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

So whats the next unit game going to be? IC + Troop Choice? Rhino Wars?


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Yeah! I reached the final!
> 
> Crap, a DK! Well good luck Nvvyn! I want a good match.


Should be fun!, not sure what an Avatar can do lol, best of luck to you.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Nvvyn said:


> Should be fun!, not sure what an Avatar can do lol, best of luck to you.


Just to give you a heads up an Avatar is a Daemon from the Eldar codex that has WS10, 4 attacks at S6 atriking at I6. It has T6 and 4 wounds with a 3+/4++ save. It lacks eternal warrior.

Oh. It also has a BS5 meltagun and is immune to all flamer and melta attacks so any damage you do will be dealt in close combat.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Just to give you a heads up an Avatar is a Daemon from the Eldar codex that has WS10, 4 attacks at S6 atriking at I6. It has T6 and 4 wounds with a 3+/4++ save. It lacks eternal warrior.
> 
> Oh. It also has a BS5 meltagun and is immune to all flamer and melta attacks so any damage you do will be dealt in close combat.


WOW! sounds like advantage goes to you. Since your a deamon I guess my excom may help a little? And I get to re-roll all my hits/wounds woohoo! Should be a very good match.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Nvvyn said:


> WOW! sounds like advantage goes to you. Since your a deamon I guess my excom may help a little? And I get to re-roll all my hits/wounds woohoo! Should be a very good match.


Nope, he doesn't have any Daemonic Gifts.
You can, however, re-roll all to hit rolls, Force Weapon his ass, and if that fails he has to take a Ld test for every wound you deal or he dies.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

Dark Excommunication would do nothing because he has no daemonic gifts. Even if he did, you'd still be MUCH better off using his psychic weapon instead, since the Avatar is not immune to instant death. 

I'll have the results up shortly.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Indeed, and on the Turn you charge with your Dreadknight the Avatar is I1 just to rub salt in the wound.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Aramoro said:


> Indeed, and on the Turn you charge with your Dreadknight the Avatar is I1 just to rub salt in the wound.


Nope, Dreadknights don't have any Grenades.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

FINAL ROUND:


Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight 
- Heavy Incinerator 
- Nemesis Greatsword

VS

Stephen_Newman

Avatar


ROUND 1:

The GK’s incinerator can’t hurt the Avatar, who in turn wounds the DK with his melta shot.

The DK then assaults, and the fencing match begins. The Avatar strikes true and inflicts 1 wound upon his giant foe. The DK in turn fails to cut through the Avatar’s invulnerable save, but passes their break test.

The Avatar lashes out again, and manages to reduce the DK to a single wound. The DK finally catches some luck though, and manages to inflict a wound upon the Avatar. Without eternal warrior, there is nothing to protect the Avatar from instant death, and the force weapon kills him.


ROUND 2:

The Avatar again wounds with his melta.

The Avatar then assaults and inflicts 3 wounds in close combat, killing the Dreadknight before he can strike.


TIE! REMATCH!


ROUND 1:

The Avatar shoots, but fails to wound the DK. In close combat, the Avatar slices a wound into his foe, who in turn can’t get through the Avatar’s invulnerable save, but manages to pass his break test.

Next round the Avatar just can’t seem to strike hard enough to wound his opponent, who in turn manages to inflict a single wound, and cause instant death.


ROUND 2:

The Avatar inflicts a wound with his melta, and then charges in. There, in sword to sword combat, the Avatar inflicts a second wound, reducing his Grey Knight foe to half health. 

The Avatar’s ferocious surge is cut short, however, by a well placed blow from the Dread Knight’s Force Weapon, once again inflicting instant death.


Why the hell does the living incarnation of a God not have eternal warrior?!

Oh well, it was a great match, and we have our winner!

…


Semi-finalists: +6 rep 


Winterous

Grey Knight Venerable Dreadnought.
Twin-Linked Heavy Flamer.
Heavy Flamer.
Psyflame Ammunition.
Truesilver Armour

(A great all-round performer, with a nice anti-infantry shooting build. Only thing holding it back was some bad luck and a melta.)


And


Metalhandkerchief

9 Incubi

(An amazing close combat unit, although a way to wound high toughness opponents and walkers would have been nice in this tournament.)

…


2nd Place: +9 rep


Stephen_Newman

Avatar

(Literally a God of the battlefield, who’s only weakness is an inexplicable lack of ‘eternal warrior’. Oh well, he had a good showing nonetheless.)

…

And despite being accidentally eliminated twice (due to rule errors on my part) our winner is:


1st Place: +12 rep


Nvvyn

Nemesis Dreadknight 
- Heavy Incinerator 
- Nemesis Greatsword


(It was a close fight all the way, with the other two Dreadknights in the competition dying early, but Nvvyn’s managed to hold on nonetheless, mostly thanks to Dark Excommunication helping him survive against his daemon opponents, the force weapon helping him beat the Avatar, and his re-rolls in close combat making the difference against everything else. Great job!)


Thanks for participating everyone! It was a lot of fun! 

I’m afraid I don’t have the ability to give medals. All I can give you is +rep and a smug sense of superiority. ^_^

As for the next game, I’m not sure yet. We’ll have to see.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

What a great match, thanks so much Grax for running a great unit game!! Thanks to Stephen_Newman for a great battle. And thanks mom!


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Congrats to Nvvyn, good to see my exit in the semi-final wasn't for nought  Overall a game full of surprises this, and that really makes it fun. I hope whatever the next game is, we can finally have one without vehicles! Too many great choices get eliminated before even starting when people can have walkers etc. Although, it's nice that when I finally decided to go for the "fuck it" option and take something that doesn't have a snowball's chance in hell against a walker, the entry had amazing luck 

And most of all, big thanks to the valiant Grax who is a brilliant host


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I too would like to congratulate Grax on running this and also my opponent for a good fight. Shame I lost.

If I get permission off either Grax or even KoC I might run one of these during the next month (Its my birthday soon and I feel generous) in which I promise to outlaw vehicles and perhaps add a wacky effects generator in.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Great tournament. I'm hoping for a non-MC, non-AV fight next time?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

jaysen said:


> Great tournament. I'm hoping for a non-MC, non-AV fight next time?


16 thumbs up for this statement! I want to see the little guys get some love :laugh:


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Shame I missed out due to my holiday and was unable to adapt my furioso dreadnought which had unfortunatly won one of KOC's contests... leaving me stuck with the other Dread and crushed first round .

Never mind, congratulations to the winners - and I should stop being so pathetic.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Okay, since both the Death Company players were matched against other troops choices that ate their lunches, even though they probably would've done better against the monstrous creatures and walkers that made it to the end, I wanted to look at what might have happened.

What if... match up 1.

Avatar 

vs. 

Death Company (5) + 4 PW + PP + PF

Turn One:

The Avatar shoots fire and superheated gases from his orifaces and incinerates one of the Death Company. The black armored marines fire back, but fail to harm the molten god.

The Avatar charges in and immediately kills two marines. The marines swing back and manage to put one wound on the Avatar. The Death Company lose by 1, but make their save. Next round, the Avatar quickly finishes the remaining Marines.

Turn two:

The Death Company shoots and the plasma pistol causes a wound. The Avatar incinerates a Marine with his melta shot. The Death Company charge into combat, but the Avatar is still faster and kills two more Marines. The remaining two manage to pull off 2 more wounds on the avatar, leaving him with just one. Okay, I'm not making this up, but the Avatar manages to completely wiff with one hit, but roled a one to wound. The powerfist swings back and also fails to connect. The next round, the Avatar smashes the powerfist marine into the ground.

Both rounds to the Avatar, and only 155pts.


----------

